# It possible to open an RJ45 wall jack?



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 30, 2009)

Im trying to get a connection at my work working. the cable tester from patch to the wall outlet shows as 1&2 open on 568-B standard. So i want to check the wall jack first as the patch panel is up high and practically against a wall.

I pulled the jack off of the wall plate but past that I cant open the walljack to look at the wires. is it possible to open it, how would i do this? or is it like an rj45 wire jack where once its crimped, its done.


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 4, 2009)

How much of an a-hole is your boss? Smash it open and hope no one cares.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 4, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> How much of an a-hole is your boss? Smash it open and hope no one cares.



LOL. i was able to pry it open with a little flat head. It was wired as A standard. so had everything as A and pairs 1&2 were open. So i think for both the lines that had this, cable got kinked or it was run over a light in the cieling.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 4, 2009)

Every jack I've used only has a simple cover that can be pried off with a screwdriver. Once off you can see if the lines were punched in correctly.


edit,

I see you're already gotten there... checked the other end?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 4, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Every jack I've used only has a simple cover that can be pried off with a screwdriver. Once off you can see if the lines were punched in correctly.
> 
> 
> edit,
> ...



Yeah sort of. The other end was on a patch panel. I was able to unscrew it and pull it out a little to look at it. and everything seemed to be A standard. If i had a more robust ethernet cable checker like they have at my college it would say if its down the line or not... i think. but i dont


----------

